# Writing seller a letter?



## dukefan (Feb 28, 2006)

We think the seller of the house we are trying to get is being BS'ed around by his lawyer and/or agent. We thought it might be a good idea to write the seller a letter expressing our want. He will not budge on the price of the house one cent so far and has been for sale for almost 1 year.

Anyone done this before? Our agents aren't getting anywhere with this deal.


----------



## ccc (Oct 8, 2006)

Some people are too hard headed.  You can show them what is selling that is comparable to their property and they do not care.  A real estate agent makes no money until the property sells.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello DukeFan:
It could be the seller has to pay off a high mortgage on the house and can't sell for less. Or a thousand other reasons. Have they not made you a counter-offer?
Being on the market for a year lets them know they won't get their asking price. A good professional Realtor should be able to advise you and/or the seller and bring the two of you together.
Glenn


----------



## ccc (Oct 9, 2006)

True glennjanie, but some people are just difficult to deal with and you can't make them see the facts.


----------

